# Crabs and Anoles?



## animaliakeeper (Mar 3, 2018)

I have an enclosure that's a little more than two meters tall with 3 green anoles and two American green tree frogs. Theirs a little water section in the middle. I wanted to add a small species of crab or a few. It'll have to have the same requirements (which many crab species have) and the enclosure is pretty big.
Species that I was wondering about 
-Vampire crab 
-red claw crab
-fiddler crab
-hermit crab
-other species you may know

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## pirminiamac (Dec 20, 2017)

Looked at adding anoles to my hermit crab tank a while back but decided against it, they are surprisingly fast and strong and active day and night so I thought they'd probs bother the anoles at the very least. vampire crabs are probably a better bet, their claws are too small to grab much and they are less inclined to climb into the anoles space, especially if you provide some leaf litter for cover around that pool.


----------



## animaliakeeper (Mar 3, 2018)

pirminiamac said:


> Looked at adding anoles to my hermit crab tank a while back but decided against it, they are surprisingly fast and strong and active day and night so I thought they'd probs bother the anoles at the very least. vampire crabs are probably a better bet, their claws are too small to grab much and they are less inclined to climb into the anoles space, especially if you provide some leaf litter for cover around that pool.


Thanks!!!! They look cool too.

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------

